# salir por café



## Xander2024

Hola a todos,

¿alguien me podría decir qué significa "salir por" en este contexto:

"_Hoy conocí a un tipo en un bar. Él era dulce y gracioso así que lo invité a *salir por* café_." ?                                            

¿Es que ella quería que fueran juntos a cualquier parte a tomar café?   


Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Pinairun

Para mí significa que le sugirió que saliera a buscar café, lo cual no tendría mucho sentido en ese contexto. 

¿Sabes de qué país es quien pronuncia esa frase? Quizá en otro lugar tenga otro significado.


----------



## Xander2024

No, Pinairun, no lo sé. Pero gracias de todos modos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:


Xander2024 said:


> No, Pinairun, no lo sé.


Pero sabrás de dónde sale esta frase... ¿no? (Libro, artículo, blog...).

Al abrir un hilo es imprescindible y *obligatorio* indicar un contexto preciso y las fuentes (reglas 3 y 4).
Por favor, danos estas informaciones.
Gracias.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Xander2024

Hola Martine,

 la verdad es que encontré esta frase en un sitio web en español donde la gente habla de las desgracias e incidentes chuscos que le han ocurrido durante el día. La aportación entera queda como sigue:

_Hoy, conocí a un tipo en un bar. Él era dulce y gracioso así que lo invité a salir por café. Rápidamente me rechazó, diciendo que yo ni siquiera cumplía con su primer requisito. Ese requisito era "se mira como una mujer" .


_Gracias.


----------



## Aviador

Yo interpreto "salir por café" como _ir a algún lugar a beber un café_, aunque me suena una construcción bien rara.
Además, ese "se mira como una mujer" suena también muy raro. Yo diría, si eso es lo que realmente se quiere decir, algo como _se ve como una mujer_ o _parece una mujer_.


----------



## Xander2024

Aviador said:


> Yo interpreto "salir por café" como _ir a algún lugar a beber un café_



Exacto, Aviador. Eso fue mi primer pensamiento. 

Gracias.


----------



## Ludaico

He estado ojeando ese sitio y todas las frases parecen traducidas (mal) de otro idioma. Además, algunas de ellas parecen mentiras. Yo no le daría mayor importancia a lo que allí pone.
Saludos.


----------



## Xander2024

Hola Ludaico, también he estado leyendo este sitio desde hace mucho pero no he visto faltas graves o construcciones incorrectas, y sí sé que algunas aportaciones están traducidas de otros idiomas, pero eso no me importa.

Gracias a todos por haberme ayudado con esta frase que ha resultado ser incorrecta.


----------



## Nipnip

No es que estén incorrectas, es perfecto español, lo que pasa es que no diríamos algo así.

Debió haber dicho: _lo invité a un café/le invité un café._


----------



## Ludaico

Hola, Xander:
Aparte de que esté mejor o peor construida la frase, es muy raro que alguien diga que ha conocido a una persona *en un bar* y lo invite* a salir *por café. ¿Es que en ese bar no hay café? Lo que he notado en aquel sitio es que las frases no están redactadas con naturalidad. Es decir, que así no es como normalmente nos expresamos en español. Mi opinión es que no es el sitio más recomendable para aprender a escribir correctamente en este idioma. 
Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Tampoco entiendo lo de "salir por café", excepto en su significado literal, que no cuadra con el contexto. Al igual que Aviador, tan oscuro como lo anterior hallo el "primer requisito". Incomprensible.


----------



## Xander2024

Gracias, Adolfo. Ahora sí me está claro que no es español correcto. ¡Menos mal!


----------



## Nipnip

Xander2024 said:


> Gracias, Adolfo. Ahora sí me está claro que no es español correcto. ¡Menos mal!


Sarcasmo aparte, por supuesto.


----------



## Ludaico

Alguien, que estuvo en el cine con cinco bebés llorando detrás de él durante toda la película, dice:
_"No tengo ni idea de que lo fue dicho en ninguna parte del diálogo".
_Esta frase está en el mismo sitio que la que dio inicio a este hilo. La pongo para justificar el porqué de mi anterior declaración: _Yo no le daría mayor importancia a lo que allí pone._


----------



## Xander2024

Nipnip said:


> Sarcasmo aparte, por supuesto.



 No hay sarcasmo ninguno - prefiero tener todas las cuestiones aclaradas, y si más que una persona me dice que no entiende la frase en cuestión, me inclino a creer que es así de veras.

Gracias.


----------



## Ludaico

Tu nivel de español, Xander, es bastante superior al de los que escriben en el sitio de marras.
Saludos.


----------



## Xander2024

Muchísimas gracias, Ludaico.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola y buena madrugada:

Me he releído el hilo un par de veces y, sinceramente, no encuentro nada extraño ni en la redacción ni en lo que se explica.

El encuentro se realiza en un bar. Hay una escena de "ligue" (los americanos no sé como lo dirán), una chica, señora, mujer se fija en un hombre que le resulta atractivo y se le insinúa con: _"así que lo invité a salir por café"_. Están en un bar y supongamos que se les hubiera acabado el café, irían a buscarlo a un almacén o a la trastienda. La trastienda/almacén/pajar siempre ha sido lugar de escarceos amorosos/encuentros sexuales lejos de la vista de los demás, con la excusa de ir a buscar algo que se les ha acabado, en este caso el café. Le está pidiendo en irse con él para mantener relaciones sexuales. El "_salir por café_" pues la insinuación, excusa aparentemente "contradictoria" pero meollo de la insinuación. El diálogo es entrecortado y narrado por la protagonista despechada. El rechazo por parte del hombre, hoy diríamos que con tintes machistas, diciéndole: _"Ese requisito, (para aceptar él), era  que "se __mira como una mujer__" __(_debería mirar como lo hacen las mujeres "honradas"). O sea que ella es muy directa, lleva la iniciativa y lo mira directamente a los ojos; eso no le gusta al "caballero", pues las mujeres, según él, deben de mantener la mirada baja y no tan "impúdica" como le resultaba la de la dama al hombre. Para mí nada extraño, únicamente que me faltaría un "que" delante de "se mira como una mujer" y yo elegiría otra redacción: una mujer honrada no mira como una descarada"; pero ya resultaría una respuesta muy clara y larga para una insinuación tan velada, y a la que la "partener" le podría contestar airada y falsamente escandalizada, haciéndole a él el peticionario, pudiéndole armar un escándalo y llevando, entonces, él las de perder. Todo ésto último del desarrollo de la escena es de mi cosecha. La respuesta de él es corta y corresponde a la insinuación velada, con todas las elipsis gramaticales que queráis, pero se entiende y se usa sin suda en el habla diaria. Es mi opinión. Fuera de análisis gramaticales que no vienen al caso, creo yo.

Saludos.


----------



## Nipnip

Elxenc said:


> Hola y buena madrugada:
> 
> Me he releído el hilo un par de veces y, sinceramente, no encuentro nada extraño ni en la redacción ni en lo que se explica.
> 
> El encuentro se realiza en un bar. Hay una escena de "ligue" (los americanos no sé como lo dirán), una chica, señora, mujer se fija en un hombre que le resulta atractivo y se le insinúa con: _"así que lo invité a salir por café"_. Están en un bar y supongamos que se les hubiera acabado el café, irían a buscarlo a un almacén o a la trastienda. La trastienda/almacén/pajar siempre ha sido lugar de escarceos amorosos/encuentros sexuales lejos de la vista de los demás, con la excusa de ir a buscar algo que se les ha acabado, en este caso el café. Le está pidiendo en irse con él para mantener relaciones sexuales. El "_salir por café_" pues la insinuación, excusa aparentemente "contradictoria" pero meollo de la insinuación. El diálogo es entrecortado y narrado por la protagonista despechada. El rechazo por parte del hombre, hoy diríamos que con tintes machistas, diciéndole: _"Ese requisito, (para aceptar él), era  que "se __mira como una mujer__" __(_debería mirar como lo hacen las mujeres "honradas"). O sea que ella es muy directa, lleva la iniciativa y lo mira directamente a los ojos; eso no le gusta al "caballero", pues las mujeres, según él, deben de mantener la mirada baja y no tan "impúdica" como le resultaba la de la dama al hombre. Para mí nada extraño, únicamente que me faltaría un "que" delante de "se mira como una mujer" y yo elegiría otra redacción: una mujer honrada no mira como una descarada"; pero ya resultaría una respuesta muy clara y larga para una insinuación tan velada, y a la que la "partener" le podría contestar airada y falsamente escandalizada, haciéndole a él el peticionario, pudiéndole armar un escándalo y llevando, entonces, él las de perder. Todo ésto último del desarrollo de la escena es de mi cosecha. La respuesta de él es corta y corresponde a la insinuación velada, con todas las elipsis gramaticales que queráis, pero se entiende y se usa sin suda en el habla diaria. Es mi opinión. Fuera de análisis gramaticales que no vienen al caso, creo yo.
> 
> Saludos.



He aquí la importancia del contexto. Salir por el café es un codigo para otra cosa, bien entendido por los entendidos en las actividades de esa trastienda.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Elxenc said:


> Hola y buena madrugada:
> 
> Me he releído el hilo un par de veces y, sinceramente, no encuentro nada extraño ni en la redacción ni en lo que se explica.
> 
> El encuentro se realiza en un bar. Hay una escena de "ligue" (los americanos no sé como lo dirán), una chica, señora, mujer se fija en un hombre que le resulta atractivo y se le insinúa con: _"así que lo invité a salir por café"_. Están en un bar y supongamos que se les hubiera acabado el café, irían a buscarlo a un almacén o a la trastienda. La trastienda/almacén/pajar siempre ha sido lugar de escarceos amorosos/encuentros sexuales lejos de la vista de los demás, con la excusa de ir a buscar algo que se les ha acabado, en este caso el café. Le está pidiendo en irse con él para mantener relaciones sexuales. El "_salir por café_" pues la insinuación, excusa aparentemente "contradictoria" pero meollo de la insinuación. El diálogo es entrecortado y narrado por la protagonista despechada. El rechazo por parte del hombre, hoy diríamos que con tintes machistas, diciéndole: _"Ese requisito, (para aceptar él), era  que "se __mira como una mujer__" __(_debería mirar como lo hacen las mujeres "honradas"). O sea que ella es muy directa, lleva la iniciativa y lo mira directamente a los ojos; eso no le gusta al "caballero", pues las mujeres, según él, deben de mantener la mirada baja y no tan "impúdica" como le resultaba la de la dama al hombre. Para mí nada extraño, únicamente que me faltaría un "que" delante de "se mira como una mujer" y yo elegiría otra redacción: una mujer honrada no mira como una descarada"; pero ya resultaría una respuesta muy clara y larga para una insinuación tan velada, y a la que la "partener" le podría contestar airada y falsamente escandalizada, haciéndole a él el peticionario, pudiéndole armar un escándalo y llevando, entonces, él las de perder. Todo ésto último del desarrollo de la escena es de mi cosecha. La respuesta de él es corta y corresponde a la insinuación velada, con todas las elipsis gramaticales que queráis, pero se entiende y se usa sin suda en el habla diaria. Es mi opinión. Fuera de análisis gramaticales que no vienen al caso, creo yo.
> 
> Saludos.


Me he quedado impresionada por la explicación. Gracias Elxenc .

Ya tendré más cuidado cuando diga que soy muy cafetera .


----------



## Ludaico

No conocía yo el efecto afrodisíaco de las palmeras . Jamás pensé, Elxenc, nada parecido a esto relacionado con el café. 
Gracias por la tan prolija explicación.
Saludos.

(Martine: esto pasa con el café, pero no creas que no pasaría nada si hablaras de agua mineral. Y, si es con burbujas, ¡no digamos ya más 'ná'!)


----------



## Elxenc

Hola a todo el mundo mundial:

No citaré a Cintia ni a Ludaico,pero casi me hacéis "caer" en depre. Vosotros ya debéis de pertenecer a las generaciones nuevas de las  "aquí te pillo, aquí te mato". Pero uno todavía ha conocido la época de las insinuaciones -cortejo- fuera para largo el ligue o para corto. La regla era que era el hombre quien debía llevar la iniciativa y la mujer aunque tuviera más "ganas" que el varón, debía mostrarse recatada y haciendo teatro sorprenderse, indignarse para a la postre caer en las redes del galán que con esta actitud sumisa le/lo hacía sentirse un gran don juan "conquistador". Eso de que fuera la mujer quiere insinuara "salir a por café" no entraba en las reglas del juego amoroso. Tampoco habréis conocido el mundo de los dobles sentidos en las frases insinuantes, cortas pero precisas, como las que se espetan los protagonistas. Total que ya os habéis criado en el mundo post-franquista donde la censura casi no existía; antes las señoras no podían hacer notar que tenían ardores, si no pasaban a ser automáticamente unas "busconas" u otros calificativos que, en habiendo señoras delante, me resulta incómodo mentar. Las costumbres sexuales se han relajado con respecto a los 60 e incluso los  70. La mujer tiene el poder de decidir y "atacar" si le viene en gana.
Corto y cuelgo, pues me parece que estoy contando batallitas del "agüelo", y que recontra, no soy tan anciano, lo que ocurre es que tengo buena memoria y siempre fui muy observador, ya incluso de muy pequeño, y lector desde bien pequeño  (ayer me vi un poco reflejado en la peli de "secretos del corazón", aunque físicamente era más el amigo orejitas").

Saludos.


----------



## Usuario123abc

Ahora, digo yo ¿todo eso es una suposición o realmente Elxenc conocía la frase "salir por café"?
Yo no la escuché nunca.
Creo que si alguien es ruso y está queriendo perfeccionar el español, esa no es una frase para tomar de referencia.

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Y "se mira como mujer" ¿no es "que parece mujer"?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Usuario123abc said:


> Ahora, digo yo ¿todo eso es una suposición o realmente Elxenc conocía la frase "salir por café"? No veo razón para poner su palabra en duda.
> Yo no la escuché nunca. Dudo que haya traspasado fronteras y mares, esto tienen los códigos, solo se acuñan para entendidos, si ya son universales ya no  lo son.
> Creo que si alguien es ruso y está queriendo perfeccionar el español, esa no es una frase para tomar de referencia. Nadie dice que lo hiciera, descubrir y entender expresiones aun pasadas de moda o inútiles en una sociedad dada no significa que se vaya a reutilizar.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Elxenc

Usuario123abc said:


> Ahora, digo yo ¿todo eso es una suposición o realmente Elxenc conocía la frase "salir por café"?
> Yo no la escuché nunca.
> Creo que si alguien es ruso y está queriendo perfeccionar el español, esa no es una frase para tomar de referencia.
> 
> Saludos.





flljob said:


> Y "se mira como mujer" ¿no es "que parece mujer"?




Hola y muy buenas tardes:

Respondo por alusiones. 

A la primera pregunta efectuada por *Usuario* ... le respondo que no conocía la frase, que la intuí del contexto. El mundo de las insinuaciones, dobles sentidos de las palabras o frases hay que aprenderlo sobre el terreno, y sobre la marcha. Cuantas veces al cabo de un buen rato, caes en la cuenta de lo que realmente, quien fuere, te ha querido decir en un momento determinado en el que algo no te "cuadraba" de lo que te estaban diciendo, pero en ese instante no comprendiste ni supiste responder adecuadamente; y no siempre ha de ser con connotaciones sexuales, puede ser, una amenaza velada en el trabajo; o un empleada "honrado" que te sugiere subtilmente que no compres ese artículo porque él sabe que no es muy bueno o es muy caro, pero si lo hiciera abiertamente su jefe lo podría despedir... . Alguien que quiere decirte algo, pero no puede o no quiere hacerlo directamente, por mil y una causa. En todas las lenguas existe el doble lenguaje. Si ya a los nativos, bueno a ciertos nativos nos puede costar captar a la primera una insinuación, repito, sexual o no, da lo mismo, pues a alguien que no dominara la lengua, más aún. *La frase no creo que sea habitual. Yo tampoco la había oído antes* (cuidado con la confusión entre oír y escuchar que en España se extiende cual mancha de aceite), pero la entendí por el minicontexto narrado, quizás de otras lecturas, más que de haberlas oído. *No creo que haya una tabla con el listado de maneras de hacer una insinuación*. Las hay simples y cotidianas en casa; cuando hay que sacar la basura, o ir a comprar. O aquello de: _no sabes lo a gusto que me comería un helado de vainilla, pero me da pereza ir al super..._Ésto es una insinuación sobre la marcha, simple y casi meridiana,  pero no deja de serlo. En el terreno sexual han de ser más sutiles para que otro, de no aceptar no se pueda dar por ofendido, puesto que, en realidad, no le ha dicho nada concreto de las verdaderas intenciones..  Soy torpe en la vida real, para esos dobles sentidos, lo confieso  abiertamente.

A la segunda de* flljob*: Creo no entender tu pregunta, no sé de donde la sacas, pero mi interpretación sigue siendo la misma que ya escribí. El personaje masculino está reprendiendo, riñendo, rechazando, sutilmente a la insinuadora: le está diciendo que no le gusta, que *no irá con ella por café *( no habéis dicho nada de la construcción sin la a , profusa hasta los años 40 o 50 por España );  le dice, que no mira como deben de mirar las mujeres "*honradas*", lo de honrada lo soslaya, no lo verbaliza, porque es llamarla abiertamente una mujerzuela. Y eso sería darle arma a la contrincante para armarle un escándalo si le viniera en gana.

Saludos.


----------



## Erreconerre

Xander2024 said:


> Hola Martine,
> 
> la verdad es que encontré esta frase en un sitio web en español donde la gente habla de las desgracias e incidentes chuscos que le han ocurrido durante el día. La aportación entera queda como sigue:
> 
> _Hoy, conocí a un tipo en un bar. Él era dulce y gracioso así que lo invité a salir por café. Rápidamente me rechazó, diciendo que yo ni siquiera cumplía con su primer requisito. Ese requisito era "se mira como una mujer" .
> 
> 
> _Gracias.



Me parece que es una de esas frases que se usan en ciertos círculos, pero que no deben tomarse al pie de la letra.
_Salir por café_ es, según creo, el simple hecho de salir o de ir a otro lugar.
Cuando una mujer dice _Mi esposo salíó a comprar cigarrillos_ _hace cinco años_, lo más probable es que diga que su esposo se fue de casa hace cinco años, y hasta la fecha no vuelve.
A la bella protagonista de Desayuno en Tiffany's los hombres le pagaban cincuenta dólares por_ ir al tocador_.
Y creo que _salir por café_ es el simple hecho de salir, de buscar otros aires.


----------



## Xander2024

Sí, Erreconerre, es muy probable que lo de "salir por café" no haya sido nada más que un pretexto. 

Gracias.


----------



## Usuario123abc

Buenas tardes:



Elxenc said:


> Hola y muy buenas tardes:
> 
> Respondo por alusiones.
> 
> A la primera pregunta efectuada por *Usuario* ... le respondo que no conocía la frase, que la intuí del contexto. El mundo de las insinuaciones, dobles sentidos de las palabras o frases hay que aprenderlo sobre el terreno, y sobre la marcha. Cuantas veces al cabo de un buen rato, caes en la cuenta de lo que realmente, quien fuere, te ha querido decir en un momento determinado en el que algo no te "cuadraba" de lo que te estaban diciendo, pero en ese instante no comprendiste ni supiste responder adecuadamente; y no siempre ha de ser con connotaciones sexuales, puede ser, una amenaza velada en el trabajo; o un empleada "honrado" que te sugiere subtilmente que no compres ese artículo porque él sabe que no es muy bueno o es muy caro, pero si lo hiciera abiertamente su jefe lo podría despedir... . Alguien que quiere decirte algo, pero no puede o no quiere hacerlo directamente, por mil y una causa. En todas las lenguas existe el doble lenguaje. Si ya a los nativos, bueno a ciertos nativos nos puede costar captar a la primera una insinuación, repito, sexual o no, da lo mismo, pues a alguien que no dominara la lengua, más aún. *La frase no creo que sea habitual. Yo tampoco la había oído antes* (cuidado con la confusión entre oír y escuchar que en España se extiende cual mancha de aceite), pero la entendí por el minicontexto narrado, quizás de otras lecturas, más que de haberlas oído. *No creo que haya una tabla con el listado de maneras de hacer una insinuación*. Las hay simples y cotidianas en casa; cuando hay que sacar la basura, o ir a comprar. O aquello de: _no sabes lo a gusto que me comería un helado de vainilla, pero me da pereza ir al super..._Ésto es una insinuación sobre la marcha, simple y casi meridiana,  pero no deja de serlo. En el terreno sexual han de ser más sutiles para que otro, de no aceptar no se pueda dar por ofendido, puesto que, en realidad, no le ha dicho nada concreto de las verdaderas intenciones..  Soy torpe en la vida real, para esos dobles sentidos, lo confieso  abiertamente.



OK. Es una suposición tuya entonces. También puede haber sido un error de escritura de la persona que posteó. Tal vez quiso decir "lo invité a que saliéramos, a tomar un café o algo" y puso eso por apurada y sin pensar ni revisar lo que escribió.

Que más o menos ese es el sentido que se deduce estoy de acuerdo, lo que sí, no estaría seguro sobre la frase.



Cintia&Martine said:


> No veo razón para poner su palabra en duda



Yo sí la vi.



Erreconerre said:


> Me parece que es una de esas frases que se  usan en ciertos círculos, pero que no deben tomarse al pie de la letra.
> _Salir por café_ es, según creo, el simple hecho de salir o de ir a otro lugar.



Es probable.

Saludos.


----------



## ACQM

Elxenc said:


> Hola y buena madrugada:
> 
> Me he releído el hilo un par de veces y, sinceramente, no encuentro nada extraño ni en la redacción ni en lo que se explica.
> 
> El "_salir por café_" pues la insinuación, excusa aparentemente "contradictoria" pero meollo de la insinuación.
> 
> O sea que ella es muy directa, lleva la iniciativa y lo mira directamente a los ojos; eso no le gusta al "caballero", pues las mujeres, según él, deben de mantener la mirada baja y no tan "impúdica" como le resultaba la de la dama al hombre.



¡Qué lejos está Elche! Yo jamás hubiera deducido nada de eso.


----------



## Lampiste

Xander2024 said:


> Hola Martine,
> 
> la verdad es que encontré esta frase en un sitio web en español donde la gente habla de las desgracias e incidentes chuscos que le han ocurrido durante el día. La aportación entera queda como sigue:
> 
> _Hoy, conocí a un tipo en un bar. Él era dulce y gracioso así que lo invité a salir por café. Rápidamente me rechazó, diciendo que yo ni siquiera cumplía con su primer requisito. Ese requisito era "se mira como una mujer" .
> 
> 
> _Gracias.




Después de leer ese texto, *Xander*, se me ocurre una preguntita:  

¿Por qué dijiste "ella" en tu primer mensaje?

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Xander2024

Lampiste said:


> ¿Por qué dijiste "ella" en tu primer mensaje?


 Pues yo sabía que era mujer la que nos habló de ese incidente.


----------



## Lampiste

Xander2024 said:


> Pues yo sabía que era mujer la que nos habló de ese incidente.




Bien, bien, *Xander*, asunto aclarado: si  dices que se trata de una mujer, no hay nada que añadir.

Pues pensé que tú –al igual que nosotros– no tenías otros datos y lo habías deducido por la "firma" de la persona que ha relatado el _encuentro_ en ese sitio web al que te has referido antes. En tal caso, es obvio que el hecho de firmar con nombre de mujer no habría probado nada.

De todos modos, el razonamiento de *Elxenc* es válido para ambos sexos. 

Gracias. Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Xander2024

Gracias por la aportación, Lampiste.


----------



## flljob

En el norte de México es frecuente decir "se mira como..." por "parece..." 
Se mira como mujer - Parece mujer
Se mira como pobre - Parece pobre


----------

